# Pokehumor Thread!



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

"Things About Pokemon You Never Noticed As A Kid":
http://www.buzzfeed.com/anteater/things-about-pokemon-you-never-noticed-as-a-kid








Pokemon X and Y: Fairy Nightmare (A Pokemon Parody):





YOU DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO TRAIN ME!:





The Fantastic Adventures of Bellsprout lololol and that's why it evolves into a "Weepinbell" :b does get a longass "sprout" on it's head though as Victreebel LOL:





Make A 'Mon Out Of You (POKEMON MULAN PARODY):





The Elite Four LOL:





http://www.collegehumor.com/post/6998218/the-8-pokemon-you-went-to-high-school-with

Haha I could think of so many more too, the wannabe gangster Squirtel kids lol, the dip**** who tags everything Jigglypuff, the runnaway Butterfree, the know-it-all-prick Kadabra lol, the jock narcissist Machoke, teachers's pet Chansey, the drama fueled "Never-not-in-a-relationship" Nidarina and Nidarino lol!, greedy **** Meowth always borrows money, but never has a "payday" lmfao!

Lol not sure if this is humor, but I found it funny haha:
http://kotaku.com/pokemons-creepy-lavender-town-myth-explained-1651851621

Plights of Lavender town's influence on children lol, I never found it creepy at all as a kid  I loved the music! Speaking of which, the music backwards is kinda creepy LOL:






AND YESSS! METAL VERSION:





Clearly Gengar approves xD


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

This is one of my personal favorites.
Back when Flareon didn't have access to Flare Blitz.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

It doesn't have to be pictures, videos, or articles either though. A funny story, or association with Pokemon, or that happened while playing the game, watching, the show etc. would work^^ I'm sure we all have some or another lol. (I tend to get pretty serious about games though when they're competitive so not sure I have any humorous ones haha so that's funny in itself! Kid methodically planning his strategy with brightly colored fuzzy and or cute animals lol.) And as an adult haha still do >_>


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

http://www.dorkly.com/post/68802/the-7-types-of-pokemon-players - Lol not sure which one I would be haha, too lazy for the 'EV trainer', somewhat of the 'Namer' lol usually give them names of characters from books, mythology, other games, or random words in other languages or something that sounds like what it looks like lol, and always wanted to be the 'Gym Leader' type just could never settle on a type I liked more or enjoyed the abilities. Probably Dragon, Ghost, or Lightning (Usually had those on my teams)  In cards I usually played Grass (didn't like the type though lol just the sleep/poison/confusion abilities, and energy efficiency.) As much as I like fire types, Charizard, Arcanite, Ninetails, the energy consumption just drove me crazy lol hate waste! Plus too many weaknesses and not enough versatility, don't like glass cannons :S

As a kid would even draw my own symbol (Snowflake or Tree) to create my own little gym badges, then put tape over it and put felt on the back to give to people who beat me lol xD Not sure if they wanted them though  or if I lost, I don't remember so long ago haha.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Everything by this guy: www.jhallcomics.com/Pokemon/7906


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Arielle93 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

And a bunch more lol:
http://www.dorkly.com/post/65553/pokemon-shaming-time-for-your-pokemon-to-own-up


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I googled something offensive and pokemon related and found this on the images.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Just 13 hours to go...


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Genius


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

was cleaning out my grandparents back room for a yard sale and came across some pokemon cards from around 2002

so many feels 

even though the original 151 then the ones with crystal/gold/silver were stupid i cant help but hate all this new gen stuff, srsly feels disgusting to me they all look like space robots now


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------

